# Small cycling clothing brands



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Who here has their own small brand or does kit designs for others?
Care to share some of your work?


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not who you're looking for, but one small company that let's you design your own custom merino wool kit that is awesome is Eleven Velo. They're in Australia, and if you're in the USA, the strength of the dollar makes their bespoke kit a really good deal. Their website is: eleven.cc


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I cannot believe that either nobody on here actually has a small clothing brand or else is unwilling to show what they do have.
I see hundreds of them popping up on Facebook and Instagram but nobody on here.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

FTR said:


> I cannot believe that either nobody on here actually has a small clothing brand or else is unwilling to show what they do have.
> I see hundreds of them popping up on Facebook and Instagram but nobody on here.


Im not surprised. I don't see many people using the forum for advertising their product and when they do, it gets called out right and quick.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

And this is why forums like RBR and MTBR are dying.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Try DNA Cycling apparel.
I have a pair of Assos, and I like the DNA stuff better FWIW.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Clyde250 said:


> Try DNA Cycling apparel.
> I have a pair of Assos, and I like the DNA stuff better FWIW.


Thanks, not really looking for recommendations though. Just wondered who has a clothing brand of their own.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

FTR said:


> Thanks, not really looking for recommendations though. Just wondered who has a clothing brand of their own.


Do you?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

PBL450 said:


> Do you?


Yes I do.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

FTR said:


> And this is why forums like RBR and MTBR are dying.


No...they're dying due to terrible forum support and non-existent administrators. The two combined drive the old-guard members who create most content away leaving an empty husk that newbies find only to go elsewhere.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

FTR said:


> Yes I do.


I'm guessing shoes?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

PBL450 said:


> I'm guessing shoes?


Nope, not at all.
Why would I do shoes when I love my Giro Empires?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I design kits fairly often. All 3 kits for the Lounge here, a couple cycling clubs and some smaller mfr teams. I don't have my own company, as I'd need dye sub gear and sewers and machines which means labor/faciliites etc... $$$$$.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> I design kits fairly often. All 3 kits for the Lounge here, a couple cycling clubs and some smaller mfr teams. I don't have my own company, as I'd need dye sub gear and sewers and machines which means labor/faciliites etc... $$$$$.


Most small cycling companies dont have their own factories.
In Australia the likes of Attaquer, Pedal Mafia etc dont have their own factory AFAIK.
Nor do I.
I just design and then outsource to a factory that does the sublimation and manufacture for me.
But it is all done using my tags etc etc etc.


----------



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

Marc said:


> No...they're dying due to terrible forum support and non-existent administrators. The two combined drive the old-guard members who create most content away leaving an empty husk that newbies find only to go elsewhere.


^^^^^^^
Sorry for the off-topic comment, but this is true. RBR's subscription/notification is totally broken for me. Several requests for help with absolutely no response. Useless. Bike Forums has a similar problem with their indexing function--constantly breaks so you can't find your own threads/posts.

STP


----------



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

FTR said:


> Most small cycling companies dont have their own factories.
> In Australia the likes of Attaquer, Pedal Mafia etc dont have their own factory AFAIK.
> Nor do I.
> I just design and then outsource to a factory that does the sublimation and manufacture for me.
> But it is all done using my tags etc etc etc.


I've been shopping for some quality kit(s) and I've been surprised at all the activity in Australia--seems to be a real hotbed for design. Most seem to follow your business model of outsourcing manufacturing. Eleven Velo seems to be an exception--but they are 100% merino--which I like a lot. I'm also interested in Morvelo's stuff.

STP


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is some of what we do:


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

My friends and i are launching a cycling based apparel and street-wear company... cool clothes to wear that cycling related, to wear when you're not on the bike.

www.crankaddicts.cc

Getting ready to launch some new stuff for spring.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Marc said:


> No...they're dying due to terrible forum support and non-existent administrators. The two combined drive the old-guard members who create most content away leaving an empty husk that newbies find only to go elsewhere.


I'm still here i havent taken my ball and left LOL.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

pittcanna said:


> I'm still here i havent taken my ball and left LOL.


You might create a lot of content, but I don't know if you qualify as old-guard, sorry.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

FTR said:


> Here is some of what we do:


The ad had to come eventually... And thank god it did! The forum is dying without unpaid advertising!


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

jfaas said:


> You might create a lot of content, but I don't know if you qualify as old-guard, sorry.


Well on your basis, every time you post a pic of your bike it is an unpaid ad for its manufacturer.
Every time I post a pic of me riding in Giro shoes it is an unpaid ad for them.
Every time I have a pic of me in Sako7, Ridge Supply, Defeet etc socks and mention that brand it is an unpaid ad for them.
An ad would include pricing along with a link to a website where you could purchase our gear.

So many people on this forum these days who simply want to pick a fight.
PBL you seem to only like to post here on that basis.
Perhaps you should just grow up a bit.

This entire Apparel and Cycling clothes forum is an unpaid ad in case you had not realised it.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

FTR said:


> Well on your basis, every time you post a pic of your bike it is an unpaid ad for its manufacturer.
> Every time I post a pic of me riding in Giro shoes it is an unpaid ad for them.
> Every time I have a pic of me in Sako7, Ridge Supply, Defeet etc socks and mention that brand it is an unpaid ad for them.
> An ad would include pricing along with a link to a website where you could purchase our gear.
> ...


Hmmm.... You created a thread as bait. It took a good long while, but eventually you got the chance to post ad pics. Not even very good ones, but that's a different topic... You were looking to get your advertising out there no matter what. I'm not picking a fight, I'm just calling an advertiser an advertiser. And no... The entire sub-forum is NOT an advertisement, not even close! In fact, almost none of it is. Product reviews are NOT advertisements for someone's own company. You must be able to recognize that right? If you can't, you are just a troll. I don't know what the mods policy is for this kind of advertising... But this was a poorly concealed attempt to imbed your ad in a real forum thread.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

PBL450 said:


> Hmmm.... You created a thread as bait. It took a good long while, but eventually you got the chance to post ad pics. Not even very good ones, but that's a different topic... You were looking to get your advertising out there no matter what. I'm not picking a fight, I'm just calling an advertiser an advertiser. And no... The entire sub-forum is NOT an advertisement, not even close! In fact, almost none of it is. Product reviews are NOT advertisements for someone's own company. You must be able to recognize that right? If you can't, you are just a troll. I don't know what the mods policy is for this kind of advertising... But this was a poorly concealed attempt to imbed your ad in a real forum thread.


Thanks for your input.
I see your point so have bought a free ad via the RBR Classifieds.
I hope that you are now appeased. 

LAPIN cycling kit - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

FTR said:


> Thanks for your input.
> I see your point so have bought a free ad via the RBR Classifieds.
> I hope that you are now appeased.
> 
> LAPIN cycling kit - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


Just calling a spade a spade bro...


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

ftr said:


> who here has their own small brand or does kit designs for others?
> Care to share some of your work?



lol!!


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

lol forums are dying because people can't advertise/spam their companies on it. makes so much sense.


----------

